# "Truc" pour afficher les infos d'un fichier depuis le Dock ?



## nmege (7 Novembre 2010)

Chaque fois que je veux vérifier le n° de version ou autres infos d'un fichier/d'un logiciel stocké dans mon Dock, je me retrouve à faire "afficher dans le finder", puis CMD + I 

Et, chaque fois aussi, je me dis que quelqu'un a bien dû bidouiller un add-on au Dock pour faire cette manipe directement, tellement c'est pratique. Mais qui ? Et  ? J'ai eu beau chercher en anglais, je n'ai pas trouvé. Si quelqu'un a une piste

Cheers,

NM
Mac Mini Intel Core Duo, 10.5.8


----------



## Fìx (7 Novembre 2010)

Bah déjà... au lieu de faire "afficher dans le Finder", un raccourci clavier/souris consiste à appuyer sur "cmd" et de cliquer sur l'icône....


Pour le reste... bonne continuation!


----------



## nmege (8 Novembre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Bah déjà... au lieu de faire "afficher dans le Finder", un raccourci clavier/souris consiste à appuyer sur "cmd" et de cliquer sur l'icône....
> 
> 
> Pour le reste... bonne continuation!



Merci beaucoup du tuyau, j'ignorais Et ça va effectivement me simplifier la vie. 

Cela dit, si quelqu'un a la solution de la question de départ, je reste preneuse...

Cheers,

NM


----------

